# Affordable VG-10 blades for rehandling?



## apicius9 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, I am still looking for a few affordable blades that look nice, are not too demanding (i.e. stainless) and wa style that I can stick a handle on and give them to non-knifenuts friends and family without embarrassing myself. Jantz used to have a wa VG-10 line but they are discontinued unless I want to deal with the bolstered ones. Does anybody happen to know a source? I was thinking about maybe getting a couple of these Russels and ripping the pakka wood handles off (http://www.agrussell.com/japanese-kitchen-knives/p/SEThhhKDM04/) but maybe someone has a better idea? That's about the price range I was hoping for, too.

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## Don Nguyen (Feb 10, 2013)

I was just going to recommend Jantz, but then I saw exactly what you did and they don't have them anymore. Do you have the option of grinding down the tang to make them wa?

Their normal western tangs look like they can be cut down:


----------



## Paradox (Feb 10, 2013)

Tojiro makes some WA handle versions in the DP line.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 10, 2013)

Tanaka.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 10, 2013)

ikea vg10 kitchen knives? =D

i heard that they sell them quite affordably. might be worth checking out.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90131068/

$49.99


----------



## Paradox (Feb 11, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> ikea vg10 kitchen knives? =D
> 
> i heard that they sell them quite affordably. might be worth checking out.
> 
> ...



Cheap yes. Does not look at all like it would be friendly to a re-handle though?


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations, I will look into them. I didn't know about the Ikea knives, they do look better than many others at that price point. But rehandling might be difficult, and there is no Ikea on the islands anyway. 

Stefan


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 11, 2013)

You could see if the-site-that-shall-not-be-named will sell you artiffex blades sans handle. If you could get em to knock $10 off the price, that would take a 210mm down to $70, and that aeb-l is miles past vg-10. 

Blades (edge thickness) might need a little TLC, but after that (and a handle worth 2x more than the blade) your "friends" would be the envy of any knut here.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 12, 2013)

i think they'd be willing to send you one without a handle. that would definitely take some cost off the knife. =D

the unmentionable place i mean


----------

